# Replaced Head Gasket...Timing Chain(s) questions



## dr69 (Nov 6, 2004)

Just replaced the Head Gasket on a '95 and have some questions about where all the timing sprockets should line up at. The engine was turned over to Top Dead Center before the head was replaced. The Haynes manual states that certain links on these chains should either be silver or have a dab of paint on them...well, after 10 years and 100k miles...I don't see any dabs of paint or anything silver!

Where should the dot on the "idler sprocket" be when @ TDC? How about the intake and exhaust cam sprockets?

Also, is tere any way to keep the lower chain tensioner in a "relaxed" position while putting the idler sprocket and chain back on?

Thanks...this is a co-workers car and now I think I'm up "Sh*ts creek!"


----------



## speedy_240sx (Nov 6, 2003)

dr69 said:


> Also, is tere any way to keep the lower chain tensioner in a "relaxed" position while putting the idler sprocket and chain back on?
> 
> Thanks...this is a co-workers car and now I think I'm up "Sh*ts creek!"


There is a small pin hole that you have to put something in that is strong and you have to push the tensioner back all the way and put what ever you find that is small ans strong in the pin hole and it should hold it back. it shouldn't move but a little bit if you get it in far enough to hold it you will now if you got it or not when letting off pressure of the tensioner. the pin hole is is about in the middle of the tensioner's shaft.

The lobes on the cams for cylinder one if I remember correctly should be pointing in an outward direction. intake <- exhaust -> (from the front view) other than that I can not remember off the top of my head.

Hope this helps and sorry I can't remember the rest right now.


----------



## dr69 (Nov 6, 2004)

Thanks "Speedy"...I'll look for that pin hole and try something like coat hanger wire (if it's not too thick).

Also, the lobe position does make sense, since neither valve should be open and the next one (actually 2!) to open (for cyl #1) would be the exhaust valves, so those lobes would be closer to contacting the valves...

Why didn't I take pictures...why, why, why????


----------



## dr69 (Nov 6, 2004)

Still need a bit of assistance...

Can anyone CONFIRM that the two "silver" links on the upper timing chain are 7 links apart? In other words, if the first one is #1, the next one is #8.

I've been to a few parts store web sites that have pics and either the pic is too small to make out this info, or there is only ONE link of a different color.

Thanks...this is really stressing me out!


----------



## dr69 (Nov 6, 2004)

Whew! Found this: http://www.negative-camber.org/jam149/240cams.html


----------

